# Viper RPN474V



## hims (Mar 28, 2010)

Bought used GM Duramax with Viper installed but cannot remotely start vehicle. Previous owner had no manual. Alarm and lock works but need instructions to program start. Nothing on Viper site for this unit. HELP!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

hims said:


> Bought used GM Duramax with Viper installed but cannot remotely start vehicle. Previous owner had no manual. Alarm and lock works but need instructions to program start. Nothing on Viper site for this unit. HELP!


 A "Viper RPN474V"? Is that the remote control number witch is no help? How many buttons on the remote, how are you trying to start it?


----------



## hims (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes the RPN474V is the model no. It is a 4 button, Horn, AUX, Lock and Unlock. I've tried the Lock & Unlock simultaneously and then the AUX and lock as per Viper instructions on other units with 4 buttons and more. Nothing worked. Is it even a remote starter or was the GM dealer just not familiar with it? It was installed outside of the dealership by the owner prior to me.


----------

